# U.S. has no official language, so why not officialize English as the main one?



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2020)

No president seems to care about this issue for some reason, but they should as it matters what is the language of each country. English should be the one, no argument there.

However, a few others say Spanish should be which I see their point although the majority speaks in English.

In closing, U.S. was colonized by Europeans, more specifically the British and that's how the English language came to be the one used in what's known as United States of America. Here's information about the American flags, if you want to know. Mexico was colonized by the Spaniards and thus they speak in Latin Spanish (their own version), and same for the Portuguese that colonized Brazil (they speak in Brazilian Portuguese).


----------



## omgcat (Aug 31, 2020)

Boesy said:


> No president seems to care about this issue for some reason, but they should as it matters what is the language of each country. English should be the one, no argument there.
> 
> However, a few others say Spanish should be which I see their point although the majority speaks in English.
> 
> In closing, U.S. was colonized by Europeans, more specifically the British and that's how the English language came to be the one used in what's known as United States of America. Here's information about the American flags, if you want to know. Mexico was colonized by the Spaniards and thus they speak in Latin Spanish (their own version), and same for the Portuguese that colonized Brazil (they speak in Brazilian Portuguese).



America has had vast numbers of groups come in that speak different languages. right now English may be the predominant language, but it is not the "natural" language. to do so would ignore the history of British, french and Spanish colonization of America. to put it another way, if we standardize English in America, we should also standardize it's accent correct? Which American accent is the _*real*_ accent?

Also Mexico does not have an official language. The de facto is Spanish, but Mexico has 65 indigenous languages.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 31, 2020)

Boesy said:


> No president seems to care about this issue for some reason,...


More pressing matters, perhaps? 

*has no other opinion... I thought it was English since independence*


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 1, 2020)

It is the defacto language in the US. There is nothing to gain by wasting time to make it something official. The only outcome of that policy push is disenfranchisement for literally millions of Americans who primarily language is not English.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 1, 2020)

this seems like people trying to make a non issue into an issue. The truth is the vast majority of people speak english. and people that come from other places tend to learn it and have it as a 2nd or 3rd language.


----------



## Cylent1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Back in the day in order to migrate here into the USA, you had to learn English!
So whatever happened in the meantime (Forced Western Decline), seemed to change that standard!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2020)

A good part of the population in much of the Cincinnati area (Southern Indiana/Ohio and Nothern Kentucky,) speak German, Spanish, Korean, and Japanese along with English. Growing up in the North, I found a lot of people spoke French and English, my default language growing up was French. If you start traveling deeper into the South, French and Spanish start being more popular. Different accents affect the language(s) spoken throughout the US. English might be the most commonly spoken language in the US, but it's not the default. Plus, there's literally no reason to officialize it, and doing so would be a violation of Freedom of speech. You are free to speak any language you want in the US and the government should not be allowed to say otherwise.


----------



## guisadop (Sep 2, 2020)

it just isn't worth it I think, it'll get replaced in 30-50 years probably


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

You've presented a question, now rationalize the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

what would be the point?


----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, didn't the US try to make Metric their system in the 80s, and look how that went. I think it's used by the American Government, but from what I know, most citizens don't.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

campbell0505 said:


> Well, didn't the US try to make Metric their system in the 80s, and look how that went. I think it's used by the American Government, but from what I know, most citizens don't.


from what i know, metric is actually used worldwide on the science field, even in America, just like imperial is used worldwide in woodworking


----------

